# Fish Rescue and Welfare Charity



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys.

Ive now been appointed the administrator/moderator for cheshire, north wales and merseyside for a new charity.

The Fish Rescue and Welfare Charity. So far this charity is government registered and working on obtaining its charity number.

We aim to rehome unwanted fish - we have facilities to take in 'tank busters' too. We also aim to help in any questions a hobbiest my have.

You can find us on face book or at Login

Stop by for a visit, add your knowledge and expertise! and if you have a little going spare you can always donate as these big guys dont come cheap!


----------



## gadget65 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there frostpaw I love your write up here and would just like to say well done but you have made 1 tiny little error as the Fish Rescue and Welfare are NOT government registered as they don't have the necessary £5000 income per annum to be registered at this present time but once again thank you for this write up


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Frostpaw said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Ive now been appointed the administrator/moderator for cheshire, north wales and merseyside for a new charity.
> 
> ...


The website you link to, is it a forum? You need to be registered to view so I can't see.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

ahh yes sorry, my bad it is a forum link! can also catch them on facebook too.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Frostpaw said:


> ahh yes sorry, my bad it is a forum link! can also catch them on facebook too.


Is it not possible to view without signing up?


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

err... pass.  id sign up though - your knowlegde would go a long way.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Frostpaw said:


> err... pass.  id sign up though - your knowlegde would go a long way.


I only join forums that are not hidden. So I can have a look at first before deciding to join. Having been involved in several over the years, you'll find many people feel the same.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Frostpaw said:


> err... pass.  id sign up though - your knowlegde would go a long way.


I took a look at the site. Whilst I applaud the intentions of some members I felt very disappointed within a few minutes of looking at it. 

You have threads discussing the unsuitability of various tankbusters and detail the very real problems of trying to rehome TSN's and RTC's etc.
You also have a sponsor. A fish dealer. I looked at the fish dealers web site. On the home page they detailed theit latest arrivals including red tailed catfish, pangasius, red tailed catfish x tiger shovelnosed catfish hybrida (marketted as silver shovelnose) and pseudodoras niger. 

Not a great impression really......


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

save the fish!:2thumb:


----------

